# A blog written day to day about a new puppy!!



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Growing Up Dunder


This blog shows the life and milestones of a little german shepherd puppy that was born May 20,2010. Please stay tuned for updated pictures and please feel free to add some advice for raising a new puppy.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweeeet puppy :wub:


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pics, and what a wonderful way to document his progress.


----------

